# Disappointing results



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

We decided to move clinics due to success rates and have just had the outcome of our results my results were pretty good no change in fsh antral count and amh since I had IVF over two years ago, however my husbands weren't good - sperm count 2.2m and morthology 1% 2 years ago his count was 14.1m which still isn't great and 3% morthology. We are struggling to understand why they have reduced so much    

The clinic have advised us to do a retest in one month and have also said that if there is no improvement we will have to do isci which is not as successful as standard IVF in older females due to poorer 
egg quality. Really worried about these results and wondered if anyone had a similar experience or if it could be possible that these tests were an anomaly.... 

Thanks peeps x


----------

